# Wicker covered bottle?



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought this one looked pretty neat so I picked it up for $10. Any idea on the age and value? Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

2 pics of the bottom this one shows the wooden bottom. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

This one shows the bubbles in the glass on the bottom. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

No comments? I did get a free mummified mouse with it. Is this considered a small demijohn or a large bottle? My mom says its a wine bottle what do you guys think? I've seen quite a few wicker bottles but none with the wooden base. Should I put it on ebay as a cool bottle with a rare mummified mouse? Swizzle


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Its a nice demijohn.  Would look great with the wicker off I bet.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Wow, a demi with the wicker still on. To cool Jason.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Hey Swizzle...

 You did good for 10 bucks, but to appreciate the glass, ya got to remove the trash...[:'(]  I say take the wicker off it and check out the color, the bubbles, the craftsmanship in the glass that we look for.  I can see wicker anytime, but blown glass?  I just have to see it in the bright sunshine and on my shelf!

 Just my humble opinion, (and yes, it is a demijohn)

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Let's take a poll. How many of you think I should rip off the wicker? Will it effect the value? Is there a good way to take it off so that it can be slide back on? Swizzle


----------



## welddigger (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Yes,no and no, in that order.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Pretty simple really...
 If you like the look of wicker, leave it on.
 If you like the look of bottle take it off.
 its not a high dollar item so it doesnt really matter that much.
 nice demijohn. 
 One of my ex-wickered demis


----------



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

If you leave the wicker on, take it out sode and hose it down really good and use a very mild soap on it and rinse very well. Put it in a shady well ventilated place and let her dry. If you spray it with watter about every other month the wicker will stay plyable and nice.


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Thatâ€™s a tough call. I would be tempted to take it off myself. 
 If you decide to take it off be sure to take a picture of the bottle for us! 

 ~~Tom


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I wouldn't have it any other way. I am really tempted to rip it off especially after Guntherhess's pic. That's a beauty Gunther. Mines a deep aqua so its nothing rare. I love that color Guntherhess. Anyone else got some temption pics of wickerless or dare I say nude demi's? Swizzle


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Hi Swizzle,

 Got this one at a flea market for 3 bucks because the wicker was breaking up on it. Turned out to be hinge mold with a large bubble in the neck and lots of smaller bubbles and some whittle. Just missed being pontiled. I have heard of embossed bottles sometimes turning up with wicker covers. Couldn't see the base of this one at all. 

 Cliff


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

You got a cool piece of history. I'd leave it on, there's plenty without it. Also, if you strip it off you may find a big old crack running down the side or something. Not knowing doesn't hurt.


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

That is a very good point about the crack I would do my best to inspect it first, but in the end whatever makes you the happiest is all that matters. Good luck with your decision and the bottle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Its actually amazing how few are cracked. After taking wicker off about 30 demijohns I have only ever had one that was cracked. 
 Wicker was the 19th century bubble wrap[]


----------



## swizzle (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I really appreciate all the info and as tempting as it is I think I'm going to have to pass on ripping off the wicker for now. That wickers lasted for a hundred years if I or the next owner takes good care of it maybe it'll still be there a 100 years from now. The next oreder of business wil be getting out that dang blasted mini mummy and take a better look at it. The wicker does have some play so I might be able to find a couple of large bubbles. What do demi's this size usually go for anyway? Swizzle


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

http://members.aol.com/pristis/index.html 

 Hey Swiz, check out this web site by former forum member Harry Pristis. It has a world of info on Demi's. He will also be happy to answer any questions. Kelley


----------



## swizzle (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Just checked out that site and now I have to turn the keyboard upside down to get all of the drool back out of it. Those were some sweet demi's. I e-mailed the guy and asked his advice. Makes me wonder why I buy stuff that drives me nuts. Dang bottle bug has a killer bite. Swizzle


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*



> What do demi's this size usually go for anyway?





> ORIGINAL: swizzle


 
 Value is mostly based on color,color, color, and age/style ... did I mention color?.  Ones of typical American style and pontil marked ones sell best. Of course ones that are in the style of the sought after glass houses (Stoddard, GGW, Keene) are desirable.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I don't think its pontilled. It does cup inwards slightly but I don't see and iron residue. Should I try to get a better pic of the bottom or is the one I posted sufficent? I also forgot to mention with the extra thick base the demi is only 15" tall, without the base it'd probably be 14". I also know where I can get one of these or something very similar to this one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Demijohn-Large-Glass-Bottle-Carboy-Wine_W0QQitemZ260059687092QQihZ016QQcategoryZ39502QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

 Its sitting outside of an antique shop that's closed for winter. I might be able to stop and inquire about it but what is it really worth. To me it look like a newly manufactured piece. What is a good price to pay for something of this size? Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

This is the reply I recieved:

 Hello, Jason . . .[/align] [/align]
 Well, you are presented with the classic dilemma for a demijohn collector -- remove the wicker, or leave the piece intact.[/align] [/align]In recent years, I have become more conservative in making such decisions.  I decide on a case-by-case basis, with no firm rules.[/align] [/align]Colorless/aqua demijohns have relatively low dollar value, and relatively low impact on display.  Good wicker may be its most appealing quality. [/align] [/align]In the end, it is an esthetic call -- what appeals most to you?[/align] [/align]------Harry Pristis[/align] [/align]I am going to keep the wicker on it for now. If it was in rougher shape then I would have had no problems ripping off the wicker. In my opinion it still looks good with the wicker so I'm keeping it on for now. I'm still with most of you guys here and really wonder whats under all that wicker and I really want to see the glass. Then again it may be a piece that my son or one of your children will have the pleasure of releasing it from its confines in the future. The next wicker covered demi I buy will be set free. Swizzle[/align][/align]


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Lots of good viewpoints, sometimes the unknown IS the most valuable thing.  Since its aqua and the wicker does look in very good shape with a good base I don't think you can go too wrong with your decision. I like the future generation stuff and you will, like you say, find another where the wickers too shot and just has to come off, I hope it's a beauty and eventually I'll bet youll even find one thats embossed.  I still have one with the wicker on. One day there may not be many examples like it left. Harry knows his glass.  Mouses are not uncommon for old ones of these.  A borescope could be usefull for checking out the insides.....or maybe not.....for now the mystery timecapsule remains intact............


----------



## swizzle (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

With everyone ripping of the wicker maybe it'll help to increase its value as an increasingly rare wicker covered demi. This is the 2nd demi I've had the opertunity to buy so I know they can't be extremely common. Come to think of it I have to go back to that other antique shop and double check that other demi. I know more about them now then I did last year and I might be able to pick up that other one for $25 if its still there. Swizzle


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

For the smaller ones you see them all the time for 20 - 30 bucks in shops and unless its something special or from a valued glass house they are only valued  at that much.and you usually wouldn't even make that back off ebay.  Undervalued now I still think. Here's four out of my five, the one with the wicker on it is a smaller one and is at work. Only the far right one had on wicker that I took off.  The aqua one was full of potporri.  The second from the left is pontilled but I believe is German in origin.  Would like to find out something about the first one, my latest.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Here are mine... I posted this pic on another thread, but thought I'd add it here, too.  If I had more room I would buy a lot of demis, but I don't really have space for the ones I do have!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Awesome picture!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 1, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Hey Annie44..

 Which ones were wicker encased?????[8|]    Did you strip any of them...?????[8|]

 I still maintain that we crave the glass... the way it sparkles in the morning sunshine when displayed in the window...The way the bubbles appear...the seams...the color... the base... the pontil... [8D]

 I need the Glass!!!!!        If I want wicker... I'll buy an old chair!!!!  [>:]  

 I need to feel... to look... to experience ... to appreciate the skill of the glassblower ....[:-]  
 not the wicker weaver...[:'(]

 Wayne


----------



## annie44 (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

None of them were wicker encased when I purchased them, but I think at least three of them probably were originally.  They clean up well once the wicker is removed so you can hardly tell that they were once encased.  I agree with you Wayne - I like to see the glass - the stretch marks in the neck, bubbles, whittle, and of course the pontil mark on the base!


----------



## swizzle (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I'm sorry to disappoint all of you who want to see the glass. I just feel for now that its better this way. I've seen quite a bit of wicker but none with the wooden base. I'll admit most of what I've seen in wicker has been newer bottles but even the demi's I see on ebay and the net have complete wicker. My ultimate dream demi is one of those really awesome looking apple shaped ones. The best looking demi I've ever seen in person looks to me to be about 6 gallons. Its a nice looking dark green blob top. Last I saw it, it was sitting in someones front yard. I wanna see if they are interested in selling their "Big Bottle!" Those are some awesome pics above. I love the freeblowns, they're the best and the amount of different colors is amazing as well. Thanx for all of your opinions and pics. This has been an awesome thread. Anyone else have large freeblown demi pics? That almost sounds kinky, lol. Swizzle


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*






 I actually like the little demijohns better because you can fit a couple of them in a window. The big ones pretty much require thier own window.  This is a citron one but the color is hard to capture. It had wicker on it in an antque shop, price was $3.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I might as well put a photo up of my demi too even tho I have it in another post as well. So far I haven't seen any other demi's with this type of lip. It's almost like a sarasota water (dbl taperred). I haven't measured the volume yet but that is a quart milk next to it.


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

OH boy.....now what do I do? Just happened onto this thread and seeing the 'de-wickered' demis am now faced with a hard decision.. I picked up this demi from my nephew's grandfather. He brought with him from Portugal some 40 yrs ago. All I can tell is that it's amber. The wicker is in perfect condition, just dirty. Guess I have some thinkin to do....great thread!

Brian


----------



## swizzle (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Personally I'd keep it on. If it didn't display well I'd rip it right off. Ultimately it's your call and you can see all of the opinions everyone else has. If you do decide to rip it off then post some action pics of the destruction to satisfy us glass lovers. What does the wicker look like on the bottom? Can you tell if its pontiled? Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

It seems funny to me the there's people out there with such a propensity towards destruction and they also collect bottles....go figure. Hey swiz when I get ready to melt down all my garbage finds I'll video it just for you.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Sweet can you add it to the destruction of fuses post? lol Sorry Zane, after being so careful not to break glass everyday its nice to break the tention so to speak. Swizzle


----------



## Monsonant (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Swizzle , 
Leaving the wicker on is the correct decision ... I have seen a lot of demis and never seen a bottom like that . Not allot of research has been done on the origins of wicker wrappings . A good percentage are European (wine) also many came out of Cuba and the islands that had Rum in them . Bacardi continued wrapping (in the old tradition ) Rum till around the 1920s.  Since then a lot of cheap wines from Italy and Portugal were  wrapped in demis. These are easy to pick out as new because they used a more leafy / rush  wrapping   Most of the old American ones look more like sticks.  Your looks  fairly early to me from what I can see .. looks like a nice big graphite pontil ... What kind of  wood is on the base , that would be a good clue if you can tell what it is . If its american and the glass house can be established it will be worth much more with the wicker on . [/align]


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Here is a link to a wicker covered bottle with wood bottom that is currently up for bids on ebay.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220054298104&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3FMfcISAPICommand%3DGetResult%26ht%3D1%26SortProperty%3DMetaEndSort%26query%3D220054298104%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AB%3ATB2%3AUS%3A2%26from%3DR18%26fvi%3D1


----------



## swizzle (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I might be wrong but the wicker on that one looks almost new. How would I find out what type of wood was used for the base? I would love to know where it was manufactured but how do you go about researching old wicker? Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Most American wicker was done with local reeds or willow. The bottoms would also probably be of willow or some other soft wood. Wooden bases were more common on American bottles too. Cuban and Centrail and South Americans used mostly cane and in Europe bamboo and reeds were more popular. Don't be taken in by Rattan covered bottles. Rattan is almost strickly used for furniture and would be far to expensive for use on bottles.

 Keep in mind that almost any plant that can be stripped can be used to do wicker.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Nice to know. I'm going to try to wash the demi out a bit. I'm gonna drop in some ammonia to try to get rid of the mouse and the a piece of wire and a soft cloth wrapped around a dowel should reach the base so I can try to get another, better pic. Monsonant meantions that it looks like a graphite pontil so I'll try to prove or disprove it one way or another. It would be awesome if it was pontiled but I don't think it is, but again I'm no pontil expert. Unless its broken, open, tubular or has a residue on the base that resembles rust or a perment type staining then I'm lost. Swizzle


----------



## KentOhio (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

I've always thought that wicker-covering was done by women and children in a special department of the glass factory.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 10, 2006)

*RE: Wicker cover bottle?*

Here's the best pic I could get of the base. I tried peeking in between the wicker and couldn't find a seam on it. Sorry I couldn't get a better pic. Swizzle


----------

